# Here's pics of a Honda I bought for $600.



## kevinvo (May 10, 2017)

I bought it for $600. It's a Honda hs928tas. Still has warranty and it's brand new. The guy said it been in his shed for over a year, but was never use. It's off season, but for $600 i think i got a steal . The guy must be moving South and need to sell it quick or something.


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

kevinvo said:


> I bought it for $600. It's a Honda hs928tas. Still has warranty and it's brand new. The guy said it been in his shed for over a year, but was never use. It's off season, but for $600 i think i got a steal . The guy must be moving South and need to sell it quick or something.




That's a wild deal!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

The steal of the century!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

You are a one lucky guy....!!!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nice, very nice


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

:bowing:

they call him "THE BANDIT"


----------



## tuffnell (Dec 1, 2011)

A great find!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Mike on American Pickers would say "that's a little light ( $600 ). I'll give you $2000.

wonder how those guys stay in business.

anyway. great deal for you. I'll give you a 650 for a fifty dollar profit.


----------



## jim5554 (Mar 18, 2017)

It sounds like the story of the little old lady with the 54 Corvette in the barn.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

great deal!!


----------

